# Names for Rough Collies



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought of this thread because of the nick name thread  super cute and it got me wondering. I know names are up to the individual and I was thinking Beau because I am going to get a boy. So boy names are preferred. My bunny's name is Caleb, so I'm pretty open with names. Just not Spot or something ridiculous like that lol. Please share your thoughts  My BF doesn't like the name Beau.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Logan, Aston, Flynn, Benson...I could easily see any of these on a Rough Collie.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

My BF says he likes Aston and I do have to admit I like it too, but I still like Beau the best even though he doesn't lol but I will compromise and find something we both like. Aston is the winner right now  thank you Emmett


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I like unusual names. Working for a vet I know what names are the more common ones. Beau is very common as is Logan. http://www.namenerds.com/scottish/scotsguy.html


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Alastair really jumps out at me, but my BF says no for that one lol of course, Thanks for the link btw,  unfortunately none of the other ones jump out at me


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Just keep throwing out named you like (bf should do the same) and eventually something will sound good to both of you. That's how we game up with our let's names: Otto, Hannah, and Watson.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah I picked a theme, names of cities for my dogs. Rio de Janiero (River of January) he was born in January. Dockside's Hurricane Savannah. Kennel Dockside, born in Hurricane WV and her mom name is Savannah Summer. Rio is the only one that comes into the clinic and Savannah is the only one too.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

We do on occasion, but we can't think of all names lol it helps when someone thinks of something you didn't. I REALLY wanna name him Beau, maybe I can clicker train my BF to like it LOL


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I've always liked the name Sir but S's can be tricky since it's close to sit... still like the name Sir never met a dog to fit it too,, and had a dog name Sirius and it never messed him up on sit..


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Very noble name for a noble breed, but the name isn't jumping out at me  sorry I keep using this saying, but I'm expecting something to just jump out at me. I named Caleb his name because I was reading a book and liked the name and then in the next book I read they used the same name so it just kind of stuck when we got our bunny.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations on your new pup, Collie was my childhood dog best dog and agree very noble breed.. I tried to name my new kitten, but it didn't feel right, felt forced like it wouldn't stick so I asked the kitten so what do you want to be called just for humor and Chewy popped into my head lol .. I laugh because not a name I would of thought of but it's perfect for him... am sure when your not thinking something will hit you...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry, I don't have one yet unfortunately. He would be my first puppy/dog though. If you just scroll through my introduction you can find out my situation.  I'm sorry for confusing you. It probably will hit me eventually lol but I still have at least 7 months until I can actually get my puppy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

One-syllable names can be difficult for pets. . .I know it's traditional to name Border Collies one-syllable names but most people have an easier time with 2 syllables. 

Right now I like the name Riker. . .could be spelled Ryker. Only because I'm a Trekkie nerd, but just as a name it does sound nice. Ryder is OK. I know someone who named her kid Riot. I like how it sounds, although I wouldn't stick a kid with a name like that, but for a dog, why not?  Finian? Finnegan? 

If you do want one syllable, I once knew a Collie named Tug. And I like Finn/Fynn.

But whatever you choose now, you'll probably end up changing your mind in 7 months, LOL. Plus I can never pick a name until I've met the pet in question. Although having a list of favorites to choose from is a good idea.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

still a happy time... you can also think of a phrase of a trait or character you would love the most in your pup,, then search other languages, I do the oogle translate.. find a name with a meaning is a nice option as well..


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

it will probably change, but I really do want to get a list going to see which would fit him best when I get him, it just seems like all the names I like my BF does not lol  it is a happy time though, 7 months is nothing compared to the 8 years I've had to wait for a puppy of my own. I know I'm still young (only 20) but I believe I'm mature for my age and have always tried to be, but it just never seemed like a good time for my family to get one. Soon I will be on my own and after everything is prepared I will love my puppy to pieces and train him to be a great dog.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you have a breeder picked out, on a waiting list and everything? It can take a while for a decent breeder to have a litter so you want to start looking early.

I don't know if anyone is ever ready for their first puppy, LOL. Just like nobody is ever ready for their first child. But of course, the more you know, the more prepared you'll be, but that doesn't make the sleep deprivation any easier  .


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

If you look on my breed visit thread or the puppy application form thread there's more information  I just don't want to keep repeating myself. Also I would like to add that I probably will not be completely ready for the puppy, but I am as prepared mentally as I possibly can be. I know he's gonna chew, and have accidents, but it's not going to be his fault. I know I'll be mad at the time, but I'll just be mad at myself for not seeing that he had to go out or not giving him enough mental or physical exercise. Then I will adjust to what the puppy needs  Good thing he will be SUPER ADORABLE  that really helps the being mad part. Oh and if you look at the other thread, Idk if I said this but both of the breeders keep their dogs until 10 weeks so I will get a little more than normal sleep.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My grandparents had a supposed collie mix named Trixie. I like Hayden or Tyson ('cause I'm a huge fan of Neil deGrasse Tyson  )



kcomstoc said:


> We do on occasion, but we can't think of all names lol it helps when someone thinks of something you didn't. I REALLY wanna name him Beau, maybe I can clicker train my BF to like it LOL


Love this idea!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Out of all 13 puppies my Rough Collie had ... I kept one .. and I named him Sir Rogier Van Der Scott ... call name was "Rogier" ... That is pronounced "Rawz-Shair"

I wanted to be different.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I like Logan, Royal, Hayden, (Hayden is also the name of a champion smooth coat), Tanner...

We kept the names that our breeder had been calling the dogs. Then again, both of our dogs were older pups.

Just as aside, collie breeders frequently have a quirky sense of humor with their kennel names. One of my favorites is a smooth sable whose name is Lonepine No Hair to Go.


----------



## MollieLoo95 (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe Jasper or Kay? I could see both of those on a collie.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, Jasper doesn't seem that bad I also like the name Ky, but josh doesn't like Ky  none of those names jump out though


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Colin, Asher, Tappen (like the Tappen Zee bridge), Dillon


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

eh....I need more names coming at me. I like Colin though. I know a Dylan that is a huge jerk and wouldn't want that name as an association to my puppy even if it's spelled differently.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Check these out .... Scottish names ... http://www.namenerds.com/scottish/last.html

I love "MacAdie"


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks for the link I loved Boyd, Grant, and Ross  I'll have to run them by josh later he's taking a nap. Boyd is out apparently, but Grant and Ross are still in


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I would name a male Angus, but fiance's wants a female. Not sure what we'd name a girl, maybe Aoife (Ee-fa), Bridget or Freya?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Robert (Burns) his registared name could be Highland Poet or Traveler.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I like Bridget and Freya is different to me what's it mean? I never understood the names that were like that agility  Josh likes Stirling and so do I but spelled with an e. Sterling. Also thinking about Sora


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

So Josh and I decided on a name  we both love the sky and looking at the clouds and it just hit me like a ton of bricks. CLOUD, the puppy through adulthood would be soft and fluffy like a cloud. So that's what we decided on lol I know completely off from being any Scottish or Irish names  but when it feels right it feels right  so the puppy's name will be Cloud. What do you think?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

McCloud?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Willowy said:


> McCloud?


Josh tried for Fox McCloud, I said no lol just Cloud


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

How about Lassie??







LMAO, Jk. Jk....


----------



## JustDucky (Jun 19, 2013)

Lassie? 

But seriously, I really like Cloud for a rough collie. That sounds like a great choice to me. 

ETA: lol Darn it, Adjecyca! Beat me to it!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

JustDucky said:


> Lassie?
> 
> But seriously, I really like Cloud for a rough collie. That sounds like a great choice to me.
> 
> ETA: lol Darn it, Adjecyca! Beat me to it!


 lol I saw that and I know that boy collies played lassie but I find that demeaning to call a boy by a girl's name like how some guys are named Wesley it's weird...and thanks  I thought it was perfect


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Wesley IS a guy's name. . .? Or at least I've never met a woman named Wesley. Now, I've met men named Ashley and Lynn and Kelly, and that's kinda weird .


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Woops I got to this party way too late. I was going to suggest either Rue or Cato. But Cloud is a very great name. Really great for a Rough Collie.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Wesley IS a guy's name. . .? Or at least I've never met a woman named Wesley. Now, I've met men named Ashley and Lynn and Kelly, and that's kinda weird .


 That was the only example I had though I shoulda said Tracy lol sorry 
Nyx: thank you


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I like these...

M: Seamus, Fergus, Gawain, Cormac
F: Ainsley, Isla, Murron, Mairi


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

I love Cloud, it's really nice for a fluffy dog like a rough collie 

Do you know what colour you're going to get?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the name Cloud.  When will you know if your getting a pup from this upcoming litter or not?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

SnapV said:


> I love Cloud, it's really nice for a fluffy dog like a rough collie
> 
> Do you know what colour you're going to get?


Yes, sable and white  and also a boy



Damon'sMom said:


> I love the name Cloud.  When will you know if your getting a pup from this upcoming litter or not?


I won't know until their personalities start showing up  since I am looking for a calmer boy I'm going to have to wait to see....I'm hoping hard that my boy will magically be born this time but it's just as much of a chance that he won't be born so it's like 50/50 if I'm getting one  I am excited to see the litter regardless if I'm getting one or not  so short answer after they reach about 8 weeks but I won't get him until 10 weeks


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I WANT A PUPPY! SO JEALOUS, AAAH!

*deep breath*

The name Cloud is adorable. I agree that it's perfect for a rough collie! Here's hoping that your pup will be in this litter! You know we'll need lots and lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I WANT A PUPPY! SO JEALOUS, AAAH!
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> The name Cloud is adorable. I agree that it's perfect for a rough collie! Here's hoping that your pup will be in this litter! You know we'll need lots and lots and lots of pictures.


lol thank you it def feels like the name for our pup whenever we get him  also the photos will be off my camera phone so they won't be the best quality but I am going to take LOTS of pictures for you guys.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Willowy said:


> One-syllable names can be difficult for pets. . .I know it's traditional to name Border Collies one-syllable names but most people have an easier time with 2 syllables.


I'm partial to 1-syllable names. I've never regretted naming my current dog Kit. The K sound is nice and strong and she responds well to that. My next dog (M or F) will be named Roo, I think. Maybe I'm partial to gender-ambiguous names, too.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love Cloud! 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to get a puppy from this litter.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the name Cloud!  I am afraid that if you are lucky enough to get your puppy from this litter .... I am going to want another RC! They are my heart breed you know! I will be afraid to look at all those beautiful pictures!  (Just kidding about not looking ....I will have my nose buried in this thread!)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks guys Josh and I really like the name, but I was thinking maybe it was a little silly but I'm glad everyone likes it. Now you can't steal it though lol


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG GUYS THE PUPPIES ARE HERE!!!! lol I am SO excited, there were 4 girls and 2 boys so chances are my puppy won't be in this litter but maybe I'll get lucky and 1 of the boys will be mine but even though I am so happy they are here I wish there was more chances of my getting a puppy this time bittersweet moment


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG GUYS THE PUPPIES ARE HERE!!!! lol I am SO excited, there were 4 girls and 2 boys so chances are my puppy won't be in this litter but maybe I'll get lucky and 1 of the boys will be mine but even though I am so happy they are here I wish there was more chances of my getting a puppy this time bittersweet moment


Congrats either way! I am smiling right along with you! Wish you luck too!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG GUYS THE PUPPIES ARE HERE!!!! lol I am SO excited, there were 4 girls and 2 boys so chances are my puppy won't be in this litter but maybe I'll get lucky and 1 of the boys will be mine but even though I am so happy they are here I wish there was more chances of my getting a puppy this time bittersweet moment


Good luck! 

I was on a waiting list for a litter that didn't have enough puppies, so I know the feeling. Can your breeder refer you to friends who are having litters soon? That's how I ended up going to Watson's breeder and I don't regret it for a second.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG GUYS THE PUPPIES ARE HERE!!!! lol I am SO excited, there were 4 girls and 2 boys so chances are my puppy won't be in this litter but maybe I'll get lucky and 1 of the boys will be mine but even though I am so happy they are here I wish there was more chances of my getting a puppy this time bittersweet moment


Gah! So excited for you! Pictures!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I was on a waiting list for a litter that didn't have enough puppies, so I know the feeling. Can your breeder refer you to friends who are having litters soon? That's how I ended up going to Watson's breeder and I don't regret it for a second.


 I know it's normally recommended that I search for another breeder but I really like her and her dogs so if I have to wait a little longer I really don't mind (even though it's going to drive me crazy) I think it'll be worth it and I won't know if one of the boys will be mine until the personalities start showing up so still don't know if it's a yes or no 


ireth0 said:


> Gah! So excited for you! Pictures!


 I would post pictures if I had any  soon my DF people soon lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How exciting! Hope there is a boy for you!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG GUYS THE PUPPIES ARE HERE!!!! lol I am SO excited, there were 4 girls and 2 boys so chances are my puppy won't be in this litter but maybe I'll get lucky and 1 of the boys will be mine but even though I am so happy they are here I wish there was more chances of my getting a puppy this time bittersweet moment


OMG! PUPPIES! Crossing my fingers for you that one of those little boys is right for you.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

cookieface said:


> How exciting! Hope there is a boy for you!





NyxForge said:


> OMG! PUPPIES! Crossing my fingers for you that one of those little boys is right for you.


 Me too guys  even if I don't get one of the puppies I will post a picture on here if I get any lol I asked for one but I know she's going to be extremely busy for the next couple days (plus she does grooming and she kennels for people that go on vacation so she is always busy)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok I'm reviving this thread *I've been looking for it for like 30 minutes lol* because even though I'm still getting a rough collie I'm getting a girl not a boy. So any girl name suggestions are welcome. I like unusual names like goddesses that aren't popular or less known  I really like Lyssa (goddess of underworld), Leto (moon goddess), and Hecate (goddess of new moon)


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

goddess names and meanings - Eudora (Generous gift) - Kanya, doesnt have a meaning. - Minerva (of the mind) - Alethea (truth) - Anona ( Of the harvest) - I thought this one would be perfect lol! "Roma" (one with shiny hair) - Thalia ( to flourish) Thats all I got.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.goddess-guide.com/water-goddess.html


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am bias to my child hood collie " Rusty " he was an awesome collie .. even though it wasn't a busy road, Rusty still dragged me out of the road back up the drive way when I wondered out of the yard as a toddler.. <3 ..


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Might take Thalia and make it Tali for short, it's one of the only names we've wholey agreed on right now


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lol I am so picky with names. I take forever to come up with one. When are you planning on getting the pup? Or is it already on its way (in the mom or at the breeders waiting to grow up)?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Lol I am so picky with names. I take forever to come up with one. When are you planning on getting the pup? Or is it already on its way (in the mom or at the breeders waiting to grow up)?


This Spring  I'm so excited, I have to meet the breeder still so I'm a little nervous about that but she doesn't live too far away (3 and a half hours away) which is nice


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> This Spring  I'm so excited, I have to meet the breeder still so I'm a little nervous about that but she doesn't live too far away (3 and a half hours away) which is nice


I'm so excited for you. I suck at names so I'm no help. Did you devidence which breeder you were going with? You can PM if you want.


----------



## norsesky (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the name Bailey for girl and boy dogs  but mostly for girls


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> This Spring  I'm so excited, I have to meet the breeder still so I'm a little nervous about that but she doesn't live too far away (3 and a half hours away) which is nice


How exciting! Hopefully her and Jake really hit it off. Dont be nervous I am sure everything will go great. Cant wait to see pics of her! And what her name will be lol


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

DogtorWho15 said:


> How exciting! Hopefully her and Jake really hit it off. Dont be nervous I am sure everything will go great. Cant wait to see pics of her! And what her name will be lol


I don't see why they wouldn't  he seems to have no trouble with girls (big surprise there lol) whether it's a puppy or a dog as long as they're a girl they're good with him



sclevenger said:


> I'm so excited for you. I suck at names so I'm no help. Did you devidence which breeder you were going with? You can PM if you want.


I did PM you the breeder  I think we're pretty set with Tali (which would be pronounced Ta-Lee)


----------

